# Ever heard of mixing egg whites with brown rice?



## motionman04 (Aug 23, 2007)

My friend said that he mixed his egg whites with his brown rice and chicken, and warmed them up on a skillet and tasted great. Anyone every try this before?


----------



## TCAP28 (Aug 23, 2007)

motionman04 said:


> My friend said that he mixed his egg whites with his brown rice and chicken, and warmed them up on a skillet and tasted great. Anyone every try this before?




No, but it doesn't sound like a bad idea... might give it a try.


----------



## loki (Aug 23, 2007)

motionman04 said:


> My friend said that he mixed his egg whites with his brown rice and chicken, and warmed them up on a skillet and tasted great. Anyone every try this before?



i do this all the time. you can use other foods besides chicken. i.e. shrimp, ground beef, etc.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds a little like fried rice.


----------



## motionman04 (Aug 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Sounds a little like fried rice.



yeah, that was what i was worried about, but if you don't use any kind of oil that would be okay right?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2007)

Tis fine.  Just make sure the Macros and cals fit into your diet.


----------



## cutter07 (Aug 28, 2007)

I know they mix eggs with rice in soem chinese dishes and its good. Egg whites are probably even less noticeable.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 28, 2007)

I eat all of those items on a daily basis but not together per say.


----------

